# Cars & Coffee v. 8.25 *A Second Change*



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

The first Cars & Coffee after Pebble Beach weekend gave me the opportunity to once again drool over the 2013 Aston Martin Vanquish. I got advanced notice that it was going to be there so I was super anxious on the way down. The car to me is just absolutely beautiful, it is everything an Aston Martin should be. It looks sporty while still remaining classy even with this examples bright blue paint. The absolute best part for me is that I actually fit! My 6'4" frame actually fits very comfortably in this car. First time I've been able to say that about a modern Aston. Now to figure out a get rich quick scheme so I can buy one.

Some of the other interesting cars present were the Carter "Town Shopper" which was a micro car built in San Diego, with a 12hp engine with a 45mph top speed. Then there was the Barris T Buggy, which is one of 4 or 5 remaining of the dozen built.

There were also a bunch of other interesting and eclectic cars present. Which was your favorite car from the show?


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

You can view the full-gallery at CNCpics.com

Thanks,

-Leo


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

That new Aston is Foking BANANAS!!!!

I want one in a very bad way....

BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

*Porsche GT3RS: I need a Porsche in my life*

Last night I was bored at home having just finished editing the pictures I took at JCCS (Japanese Classic Car Show) and with nothing really to do. I logged on to Facebook to see that a friend of a friend had gone to visit his "cave." My friend is named Sean and his friend Jason had gone to visit him to show off his new to him 997.1 Porsche GT3RS. What does Sean have in his "Cave"? Well a few cars, they're always in rotation between his house and the "cave" but the list goes as follows: 997.1 GT3RS, CKL AMG Black Series, 996 Turbo, 993 Carrera 4S, R35 GT-R, E30 M3, S14, AE86, Hummer H1, Yukon XL, Smart Car, FR-S, 560SEL, Ducati Monster, Ducati 999R, Ducati 1199, MV Agusta, Hayabusa, a Harley and a few other toys I'm forgetting. He's a rich guy, but one of the most down to earth absolute car guy you will ever meet. We've spend hours just talking cars. But, anyways, back to the story; I text Sean asking him if they were going to do anything cool with the cars while they were together. He told me to meet up with them that they were going to go scout locations to take cool shots of both cars. I got to the meeting point and happily jumped into Sean's modded GT3RS.

It was my first time riding in a GT3RS. It bounces over every pebble on the road, but I loved it. Even with its modified exhaust there was no drone, the car seemed very "liveable", though definitely not daily drive-able. The sound was just intoxicating. I need a Porsche in my life!

Here are the results of our location scouting:
















Enjoy the full-gallery at CNCpics.com

Follow us on Facebook at: http://www.facebook.com/cncpics

Thanks for enjoying the pics,

-Leo


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice shots indeed!

BigMarcus ~ EVO 4G LTE


----------

